# Helmet saves life



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Helmet saves life fellow forum member*

Hi guys, 
posting this when I'm not sure I should but will anyway. 

A fellow member and buddy of mine went down today. Not many details but this is what's left of his helmet. Reports are he'll be in overnight for observation and fingers crossed this is the end of it. 
Says he's good just sore, no recollection to what happened. 










Plz folks I know many of you have reasons not to wear them but maybe just think about changing that stance. 
I"ll post more info when/if he wants me too. 

Prayers for a fellow dad park rider


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Woooaaah! That sucks to hear. I wish him a speedy recovery!


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Glad to hear your friend was wearing a helmet and is going to be ok. That looks like a pretty hard hit based on the size and spread of that crack. Looks like his legs came out from under him and he smacked the back of his head on a rail or something. 

Surviving an impact to your noggin' is all that matters -- it may not look as cool wearing a helmet, but looking cool isn't going to mean much if you have brain damage.

Wishing your buddy and fellow forum member a speedy recovery.


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

Best of luck to him.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Yikes! All the best to him

"It's never gonna happen to me because...." 

And then it does


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow! Good illustration...
Wish him speedy recovery and soon comeback to the slopes


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I've seen what it takes to put a small "crack" in a helmet. I can't even imagine what he had happen with that. That's a split helmet. 

And remember. If you don't wear it right, don't wear it at all. Seriously. Make sure it's snug. This is what makes me mad. If you don't wanna wear a helmet, alright your choice. If you are wearing it wrong? You make me mad. You clearly want to be protected and must have reason, yet don't care enough to actually have it protect you....

Hoping he's back out soon.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey that's MY helmet! I'm super thankful I wear a helmet, probably did save my life. I think, I don't remember at all, that I washed out landing a little 15 footer and caught my heel edge. I don't regain consciousness until ski patrol was already working on me. They said I may have been convulsing, I'll find out tomorrow when I read the report. That said, all my ct scans came back good, I'm just super sore. :thumbsup:


----------



## FalseFlag (Mar 8, 2014)

Glad to hear your ok. That helmet did its job

I only recently began wearing a helmet and i wonder why it took so long. Its super comfortable and warm. After a few runs i forgot i had it on.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn man -- glad you're ok!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow! Glad you're ok. That's scary though to think it happened simple as that. Seems like it's always the simple little falls that end up going bad and hurting ya.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yesterday was rough for me, not as bad as your friend though. Decided to hit the biggest kicker i have dvr hit. Got off balance and landed horribly, went from top speed to almost nothing in a blink of an eye. My combyne is my pal and my head it ok. Lots of pain in all the muscles on my right side and back though. Getting checked out tomorrow


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

glad you are okay! what kind of helmet is it if you don't mind me asking? I've been shopping for one for the past few weeks.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Damn! glad your ok:thumbsup: a little 15 footer?! what aren't you in your 40's? that was probably a 50 footer at that age:dizzy::laugh: but i'm glad your OK regardless.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

andrewdod said:


> glad you are okay! what kind of helmet is it if you don't mind me asking? I've been shopping for one for the past few weeks.


it was a Giro Montagne. solid.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

nice, thanks. Its kinda sad that this decision is waiting on money... but hopefully ill have one by the end of the season. My riding style is starting to get more risky so i need it.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Glad to hear you're ok! And very glad you were wearing a helmet!

Mine has now seen two seasons and a few falls on my head (not bad ones, but I am sure it saved me from concussions or worse already). It's actually time for a new one. I will get it in summer (for cheap, I hope) and it will be a red one


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Yikes. Also glad to know you're okay! You'd be missed around here for sure.

Hope the soreness subsides and that you'll be back on snow soon.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

thanks for the well wishes gang! they've officially diagnosed me with the concussion... of course. I'm totally good, just sore as hell. my biggest challenge to getting back out is going to be convincing my wife I'm ok. :laugh:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Glad to hear you're _relatively_ ok Deacon! :thumbsup: The park must have been a solid sheet of ice, no?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> Glad to hear you're _relatively_ ok Deacon! :thumbsup: The park must have been a solid sheet of ice, no?


no, it wasn't bad. the whole hill faces north, so the snow stays decent. plus it was above freezing.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I've done that to 2 helmets in the last 3 years.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Glad you are ok!


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm glad you are ok! Flowers...lots of flowers! That and do all your chores without her having to ask. Then, she won't have a leg to stand on when you go grab your board again!!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> no, it wasn't bad. the whole hill faces north, so the snow stays decent. plus it was above freezing.


Damn, sounds like you really got shit-whipped. :dizzy:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

speedy recovery Deacon, something about getting back on that horse, hair of the dog, etc.....whiplashed? that what i've had from similar slams...


----------



## Loftness (Feb 19, 2014)

Glad you're ok! 

I've never understood the "looking cool" argument against helmets. Tbh helmets look a heck of a lot cooler than hats do.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

The Deacon said:


> thanks for the well wishes gang! they've officially diagnosed me with the concussion... of course. I'm totally good, just sore as hell. my biggest challenge to getting back out is going to be convincing my wife I'm ok. :laugh:


I would just say "Honey, remember how I used to be perfectly normal" and when she replies "No" say "See, the wreck didn't do anything"


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Daaaamnnnnn! That is one fucked up helmet. You can fix it with duct tape though...

Glad you came out of that one with as little injury as you did. Might want to stay out of the park for the rest of the season. Another knock like that could be very bad for your constitution.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Holy shit snacks. Good to see you made it out pretty ok!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Man Deacon, that's rough. Those stupid ass little kickers. Sneaky dangerous.

Glad you're okay. Time to buy a new lid.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Glad you're OK!

Once you have a conc you are more vulnerable... I'm sure that's not what you want to hear but it's a fact. Watch out / take it easy


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> I've done that to 2 helmets in the last 3 years.


I thought that helmet looks familiar


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> thanks for the well wishes gang! they've officially diagnosed me with the concussion... of course. I'm totally good, just sore as hell. my biggest challenge to getting back out is going to be convincing my wife I'm ok. :laugh:


Glad you are ok... 

Just reassure her you have taken more life insurance, you should be ok... 

That must of been some serious sack to split like that, or maybe just not as solid as you thought... Whatever, it definitely helped that is for sure...!!!


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Glad you're able to talk about it. Hope you heal up well. So many cracked helmets even during the Olympics.

I'm with killclimbz, I would skip out on the park until next season.

On that note, other than cracking a helmet or a very hard hit. How often are we supposed to change the helmet?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow, that was a good smack!

Glad to know you're fine. Friend from work got tanked from behind while unstrapping of all things, and got a concussion too (wearing a helmet). Would have been at least stitches and who knows what else, on top of the concussion without it. Things can get nasty real easy without a helmet. There really is no argument to not using one.......


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Shit I missed this one. That would have felt fantastic. Glad to hear you're all good.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I think we all take the whole helmet thing far too lightly...most of us don't think twice throwing down 400-500 bucks + on a new deck but look for deals for helmets around $100 and under. Doesn't make sense. A lot of cheap helmets out there do nothing but protect your skull from getting banged up - what they don't do is protect your brain from getting banged around...and that's where the big risks are in head injuries. Always wear a helmet for sure, no brainer, but if you only have a certain amount of cash to spend on all your gear consider putting more into helmet tech than board tech...look for helmets with MIPS tech built in...it is designed to minimize brain rotation in head injuries and reduces the risks of concussions and brain trauma. 

Helmet mnfrs should up their game - too many substandard products out there that do the bare minimum.

ps. change your helmet out every 2-3 years regardless of impacts. Foam degrades quite a lot over that period of time increasing risks of injury etc.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> I think we all take the whole helmet thing far too lightly...most of us don't think twice throwing down 400-500 bucks + on a new deck but look for deals for helmets around $100 and under. Doesn't make sense. A lot of cheap helmets out there do nothing but protect your skull from getting banged up - what they don't do is protect your brain from getting banged around...and that's where the big risks are in head injuries. Always wear a helmet for sure, no brainer, but if you only have a certain amount of cash to spend on all your gear consider putting more into helmet tech than board tech...look for helmets with MIPS tech built in...it is designed to minimize brain rotation in head injuries and reduces the risks of concussions and brain trauma.
> 
> Helmet mnfrs should up their game - too many substandard products out there that do the bare minimum.
> 
> ps. change your helmet out every 2-3 years regardless of impacts. Foam degrades quite a lot over that period of time increasing risks of injury etc.


As a person with multiple concussions and a TBI that doctors told my mother I would likely be a vegetable after (on mothers day none the less, I know I'm a terrible son) I could not agree more. Sadly helmets with the tech to reduce or eliminate concussions are next to nonexistent. Buy a helmet, no matter the price, it probably wont protect you from a concussion (or save you from brain trauma see Michael Schumacher) but they do help and are way more comfortable and warm than a beanie. its just stupid not to own one.


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey, Deacon, glad your noggin's still in one piece!

Thanks to all for reminding us of the importance of a good helmet!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm hoping to take the kids to the hill today, but I think I still can't ride. I'm worried I'll aggravate my pelvic pain. hopefully I'll be good to ride for real by next weekend! People keep asking me if I'm scared to ride again. I find that ridiculous, but has that happened to anbody else? Getting hurt scare ya off of riding for a while? I've been telling people one of the things somebody said here, "the best way to avoid concussions is to sit on the couch"


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have gotten "gun shy" riding the park. 
When I've been banged up hitting a feature in the terrain park I have been very reserved on hitting that or similar features. It takes me a little bit to rebuild my confidence to hit that feature again. 

So in your case yes, I would be a bit reserved. To not ride "NO" I can always head over to some of the green & blue runs after a beating physically and emotionally from the park. 

Take it easy though my friend. I want you at next years outing with us !!!
I'll text ya later.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

slyder said:


> I have gotten "gun shy" riding the park.


This is one of my problems also. Last year I got a concussion from hitting a rail. I didn't know what happened; my buddies had to help me get down to the lodge, and I sat there for an hour until my vision cleared. Since then I have been gun shy in the park


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I feel ya... It took me a while to ride back into trees runs since i bruised my ribs badly couple of seasons ago. I did went back riding the following weekend but stayed on groomers mostly. Yours is more delicate but i'm sure you know your limits once you start riding again. Stay upright and have fun with the kids.


----------

